# Desperately seeking a field/grazing to rent in East Sussex



## moomoos (19 May 2015)

I'm trying to find a field/grazing/smallholding/grass livery for sole use to rent ideally I'd like 3 - 5 acres. I've searched all over. Please can anyone help?

Hope to her from you soon


----------



## npage123 (19 May 2015)

http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/crowboro...erty-to-rent/equestrian-property-to-YI510MEE8


----------



## moomoos (2 July 2015)

Still searching.


----------



## npage123 (25 July 2015)

http://www.rother.gov.uk/article/1480/Grazing


----------

